
Ask Hacker News: IT Outsourcing Companies That Are Not in India? - edmanet
Are there any IT outsourcing companies that are NOT in India?
======
swatcoder
Thousands? Tens of thousands? They’re available in nearly every time zone and
in nearly any country with adequate infrastructure. It doesn’t take much to
find them: one Google search, one skim on LinkedIn, one minute on Upwork. Most
live by making themselves highly visible to potential clients around the
globe.

Honestly, I’m skeptical that this is a sincere question.

------
lkbm
You might want to look into Andela: [https://andela.com/](https://andela.com/)

------
sithadmin
There's tons, ranging from local staffing firms to giants like Robert Half
Technologies; local MSPs to giant Managed Services ops by major systems
integrators.

------
ninju
[https://www.wipro.com/location/](https://www.wipro.com/location/)

